# Welche Gründe führen zu einer endlos tiefen XML?



## javanatting (19. Jun 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein kleines Problem. ich wollte Objekte in einer XML Datei speichern, habe auch entsprechende Annotationen benutzt und ein RootElement ausgewählt. Allerdings bekomme ich diese Exception auf meiner Konsole und bekomme das Problem auch nicht gelöst:

*com.sun.istack.internal.SAXException2: Ein Zyklus wird in dem Objektdiagramm ermittelt. Dies verursacht ein endlos tiefes XML*

Weiß jemand welche Faktoren eine solche Exception auslösen? Was könnte dahinter stecken? Und was bedeutet genau ein endlos tiefes XML? 
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen 
danke schonmal


----------



## stg (19. Jun 2015)

Du hast irgendwo einen Zyklus, steht doch da...


----------



## javanatting (19. Jun 2015)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Du hast irgendwo einen Zyklus, steht doch da...



ich weiß dass irgendwo ein Zyklus ist. Aber wie kann ich ihn stoppen? habe wirklich vieles ausprobiert und meine vermutungen gehabt. allerdings hat das alles nicht geholfen. Hättest du eine Idee wonach ich nochmal suchen könnte?


----------



## Thallius (19. Jun 2015)

Eine Klasse hat ein Attribut welches auf seine eigene Instanz zeigt z.B.

Gruß

Thallius


----------



## javanatting (20. Jun 2015)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Eine Klasse hat ein Attribut welches auf seine eigene Instanz zeigt z.B.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Thallius



Okay, vielen Dank ich schau gleich mal nach

Gruß

javanatting


----------

